# Drip Edge



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Alot of this can be different depending on the kind of drip edge. If you use cheapo rollex crap, it probably isn't a problem. If good steel is used, it can be hard to pry out to get anything uder it.


----------



## gutts-1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh definatly!! We in the gutter industry call steel drip.....cast iron!!


----------



## willbone3 (Apr 2, 2006)

TO bad we do not live in a perfect world, all the gutters we instal we have to instal flashing thats just what they want,:thumbup: and if flashed right never any between gutter leaks


----------



## homerCA (May 23, 2006)

*Roof redone - leak*

Hi, 

last summer I had my asphalt shingle roof redone and since then, there is water leaking (during rain showers and snow melting) in the gap between the gutter itsself and the house (instead of dropping into the gutter). It seems like water "rolls" around the edge of the first shingle and trickles into the gap. I live in Montreal. 

I know for a fact this was not happening before. Did my roofer do something wrong? Should I just caulk the gap? If so, with what? 

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL,My bad.read that one wrong.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

caulk the gap/make things worse. new gutter would/should solve the problem. have a metal shop bend some metal to your specs.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

like a few have mentioned, the shingles should be overhanging the T drip edge by 1/2 - 1". this helps drip the water into the gutter. if there is ice/water shield on the roof, that will take care of any damage from ice.
the gutter shouldnt' be that tight to the drip edge anyways. any roof(with shingles) that hast he water running on the actual drip edge, was done wrong, imo. i think of drip edge as just a better way to support the shingles along the eves, so you get it more into the gutter. 
besides, when you pitch the gutter, isn't it below the drip edge at some point? unless the drip is huge and then that's not a good look either.
my roofer is great on all my jobs, and never had any complaints, or leaks. he doesn't even use drip edge most of the time. just runs the starters up and over and along the eve and then starts shingling. drip edge shouldn't be used to just stop rain. the rain should never really be touching the metal. anyone who runs the first course of shingles even with the metal drip, is doing it wrong.


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

drip edge is certainly code in my neck of the woods, and required by every shingle manufacturer I am familiar with. 

To HomerCa: is there a drip edge of some sort at the eve? If so strips of aluminum tucked under the drip edge and in to the gutter will solve your problem. To the question of whether your roofer did something wrong, the answer would be yes if he didn't install a drip edge and extend the shingles 1/2"-3/4" beyond it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

My gutter crew installs the gutter after the roof is done. I leave my ice shield hanging over which they tuck into the gutter, then nstall their gutter apron ontop of the ice shield and secure it with brackets. No problems yet, and we've been doing it that way for as long as I've been in sales.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Certainteed recommends half an inch overhang with drip edge and three quarters of an inch overhang with no drip edge.


----------

